# Tuna Casserole



## juliansmom (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm looking for a tuna casserole that doesn't come with a cream of _______ soup.  I have found one:

1 (8 ounce) package wide egg noodles 
2 tablespoons butter 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon salt (optional) 
1 cup milk 
1 cup shredded sharp Cheddar cheese 
1 (6 ounce) can tuna, drained 
1 (15 ounce) can peas, drained 

It's just that so many people have given their opinions on it and how to change it that I'm not sure how it will turn out lol.

If anyone has a good recipe I'd appreciate it 

Thanks!


----------



## elaine l (Sep 30, 2007)

My mother made something very close to that.  She didn't bake it however, she would pour the sauce over noodles or mashed potatoes.  The kids loved it but she would really make it to punish my father when she was mad at him.  (he didn't like it)  Her claim now is that she made it so much he learned to like it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 30, 2007)

One thing that would brighten that up a little would be to add, instead of the canned peas (to which I have a personal aversion), one small or 1/2 a large bag of mixed frozen vegetables.  Much nicer, more colorful, & more nutritious than just a sad can of peas.  I'd also add some pepper - either freshly ground black or cayenne - to taste.  The recipe as you have it just sounds institutional hospital bland.

If you plan to bake the casserole, which I'd also recommend, you don't even need to cook the frozen veggies ahead of time.  Just add them to the mixture, pour everything into a casserole dish, perhaps top with some breadcrumbs & a little more grated cheese, & bake at 350-400 until heated thru & a little brown on top.


----------



## Constance (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure it's good your way, Breezy, but to me it's a comfort food, and I like it kind of bland. 
I use peas, mushrooms, pimentos, a cream of soup or white sauce, wide noodles, and lots of tuna, then cover the top with slices of Velveeta and paprika. I add pepper to the tuna mix, but go easy on the salt, as the cheese is salty, as is the soup if you choose to use that. Just taste it after it's mixed up.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 30, 2007)

juliansmom said:
			
		

> ....
> It's just that so many people have given their opinions on it and how to change it that I'm not sure how it will turn out lol.


 
The recipe you have will be just fine! As you can see ... everyone has their take on what will make it _better_. 

It's a basic starting point that you can change as you wish. The "I can't do much more than boil water" or "I'm cooking on a hot-plate in my dorm room" version is make it with a box of Mac-n-Cheese (butter and milk as per box instructions), a can of Tuna, and a can of Peas. Your recipe uses noodles instead of macaroni ... and you're making the cheese sauce from scratch. You have a no-bake tuna casserole.

Now - from there .... you can go several different ways *IF YOU WANT*. You can use frozen peas instead of canned, you can use two cans of tuna, I like plenty of black pepper in mine, you can add more cheese or use a different cheese .... you can add sauteed onions, or diced pomintos, or olives or ... use your imagination. You can grease a baking dish and pour it in and top it with more cheese, breadcrumbs, buttered breadcrumbs, crushed herb croutons out of the box - or crushed potato chips or corn chips ... you could even replace the pasta with rice! You could also add some frozen mixed vegs like carrots, broccoli, cauliflower ... 

The point is ... if it sounds good to you - make it and hang the suggestions to improve it that make you afraid to try it! If you decide you want to change it in some way the next time ... try it!

FYI: I know that kids will eat this especially if you make it with Mac-n-Cheese. Kids see that box - and they will eat just about anything (even if you senak in some extra vegs)!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2007)

As Michael said, make it the way you want it.  There is no wrong way to make tuna noodle, as long as it contains tuna and noodles.  Everyone who makes it has a different recipe.


----------



## Caine (Sep 30, 2007)

While discussing my "experieince" making a Thanksgiving green bean casserole totally from scratch, I was challenged, by an internationally renowned chef and cookbook author, to create a "new age" tuna noodle casserole, using the most expensvie ingredients available, and making it as labor intensive as possible. She was amazed by this recipe:


*NEW AGE TUNA NOODLE CASSEROLE*​ 

½ cup soy sauce
½ cup dry sherry
½ cup sesame oil
½ cup ginger, grated
3 cloves garlic, pressed or finely minced
1 tsp grey sea salt
½ tsp freshly ground black pepper
1 lb Sashimi grade Ahi tuna 
3 eggs
2 cups flour 
½ tsp kosher salt
2 quarts chicken stock
2 Tbs butter
½ cup celery, chopped
1 shallot, diced
1 ½ cups haricot verts
1 clove of garlic, peeled 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 egg yolk 
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard 
½ cup olive oil 
1 tsp lemon juice 
1 tsp fresh thyme
½ cup sour cream
1 cup gruyere cheese, shredded
½ cup camembert cheese, diced
4 ounces dry white wine
Pinch of nutmeg
¼ cup scallions, thinly sliced, white and green parts
¼ cup carrot, diced small
¼ cup red bell pepper, diced small

Combine first seven ingredients (through black pepper) and marinate tuna for one hour. Remove tuna from marinade and discard marinade. Place tuna in a steamer over 1 inch of boiling water and cover. Steam for 6 to 8 minutes or until tuna flakes easily with a fork. Flake the tuna and put aside.

Beat eggs until frothy. Combine flour, kosher salt, and eggs to form a dough. Knead dough until smooth. Turn dough onto a floured cutting board and roll dough, turning often, until thin. Let dough dry 45 minutes, then turn and dry another 1/2 hour. Cut dried dough into noodles. Drop noodles into boiling chicken stock, reduce heat, and simmer for about 10 minutes. Drain and put aside.

Sauté celery and shallot in 2 Tbs butter and put aside. Place 1 ½ cups haricot verts in boiling water for 5 minutes, then into ice bath. Combine tuna, noodles, celery and shallots in a bowl. 

Finely chop garlic and combine with salt. Place the egg yolk and Dijon mustard in a bowl and whisk. Slowly add olive oil as you continue to whisk. Once you've blended in all the olive oil, add the garlic lemon, and thyme. Add the sour cream, gruyere cheese, camembert cheese, white wine, and nutmeg, then fold in the tuna, noodle, celery and shallot mixture,

Spoon all ingredients into a buttered 4 quart casserole. Bake at 350F for 30 to 45 minutes or until hot and bubbly. Garnish with scallion, carrot, and bell pepper.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 1, 2007)

That is amazing.


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, Caine, that puts a whole new slant on Tuna Casserole!!!!!!


----------



## Caine (Oct 1, 2007)

Loprraine said:


> Wow, Caine, that puts a whole new slant on Tuna Casserole!!!!!!


 
Unfortunately, you'd have to win the lottery, or get a second on your house, to afford to make it!


----------

